# new hobby/pet litters



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

-just over a week ago I acquired a new lot of mice -mostly hobby/pet quality (with a few show line but not much) 
and in this I have a 3 1/2 week old litter, there's two champagne satin girls, 3 normal champagnes and three that apparently are fosters: two chocolate tan/fox girls (not sure but I'll post photos so people can I.D them for me) one I think cinnamon tan/fox boy (again will need help with I.D)

Mum is silver. father I'm guessing champagne? lol. They are catching up in size despite being a large-ish litter.

They are ready on the 6th and most are going to be sold £4 each. -they wont be sold until another two weeks (20th of November) purely because I want to make sure they bulk up (the previous owner wasn't using a very good diet for mothers/babies)

photo's to come soon!

****

Next litter from the same lot of mice is from a mouse I've nicknamed 'tiny champ' 
She's very young looking champagne -I'm dubious if the previous owner left her for 12 weeks before breeding as she only just looks around that age/size. She have a litter of 8 last night and I'm culling it down to 4/culling all the boys on the 2nd.

Will keep you posted on what colours turn up. :lol:

There's also two mice I got from this lot that where housed with boys (I think brothers) they may or may not have bubs -will keep you posted. (This person could not sex mice very well. There's also a lot of issues I have with her care but as she's not breeding mice any more there's no point in me complaining.)


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Being on this forum for like... a day has made me go from "OMG, Will ended up with Rory, then both girls ended up with Rory, whatifweahvebabymeecesican'thandleit" to "yes, I can handle it. We have space, we have time and all the love in the world for them. Pleasehavebabynow". Yes, my brain thinks like a hyper 5-year-old at times. >>


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

wait what?

em yey mice babies!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Basically, your post -along with being a member here and reading everyone else's posts - finally made my urge/want'/readiness to breed baby mice stick. 

Any photos yet? :angel


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

lol fair enough

will get photos in a day or two -been sick with a cold and busy to take photos just yet.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

'Tiny champ's' litter all died. She wasn't lactating (her nipples are not engorged and there was no milk belly in any of the bubs) it just goes to show how bad it is to breed a doe too young  I'm so annoyed at the woman who sold them to us.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh no! So sorry to hear that


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

her and her young nannie didn't eat any of the body's and where trying their best to keep them warm bless.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw that's really sweet  I hope you have better luck next time!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Well all my breeding are normally planned and when the does are at least 14 weeks old (normally a month+ more and I make sure they are in great health beforehand.)


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

There's a couple of photos of ones from the litter here: (these where the ones fostered to the silver mum)

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8972


----------

